# TIVO 1 Nicam Fix



## thefaxmachine (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi,

I appear to have the Nicam problem with my TIVO - poping and cracking on the RF channels and fine on the digital. The tuner has been replaced but the problem still happens. I've spoken to TIVO tech support and they confirmed that my TIVO is in the serial range that had the problem.

Unfortunately, they were unable to offer any assistancebeyond that.

Does anyone know the location/value of the resistor that rectifies the problem?

I've read a lot of threads that indicate it is an easy fix, however there are no other details.

Any help on fixing this would be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If I remember correctly, this is a circuit-board-level problem and, if so, the only people who can do this type of repair is Pacelink.

However, and with luck, the sight-impared citrus-fruit might just agree with me again


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Sorry Carl, but I wouldn't recommend Pacelink for this as it will cost an arm & leg.

I expect Dave Healey (healeydave on this forum) at www.tivoland.com knows the fix and will do it for a lot less than Pacelink


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh! I knew there was someone who could fix it. Dave was my second guess  Now I think about it, I do seem to remember him mentioning a little while ago that he was testing a fix for this. Oh well. Can't be right all the time


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Actually, he's testing a fix for the "no sound" problem, which is different.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

I think he's on holiday at the moment so he might not reply to mail immediately.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Actually, he's testing a fix for the "no sound" problem, which is different.


Gee! Can't get anything right, can I


----------



## Paulg (Aug 23, 2004)

The simplest thing to do is get a cheap Freeview box exclusively for Tivo and record off that. I have an early model Tivo with the popping from the aerial but it works perfectly with the Freeview via scart.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Always assumming you can get a decent freeview signal


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I was told (when my box was done in 2001) that it is an iteratative mod. ie change resistor, change RF level, monitor some signal or other, looking for levels. If it didn't work, change resistor to another value, repeat the tests. Repeat twiddling until OK.

Sometimes it was not possible to fix it either, as in my case so I was swapped out, which I still have 5 years later. Oh and it has the RF nicam problem as well, though now using freeview.


----------

